# Leather Strop



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a piece of leather to strop my bench chisels. I have always thought that it did not matter which side of the leather I used. One side is smooth and the other side is very rough. Does it really make a difference which side I use?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Use both sides...Rough side first, smooth side last.





.


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I use the smooth side after honing on a 8000 grit water stone. It may be overkill but that is what I was taught.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The rough side is to knock the burr off (if you are good enough to get one) Then the smooth side is for the final polishing touch...Not a chisel, but one of my vids. I use a leather strop a lot, chisels, knives...razors. (that is one of my hairs I am cutting)


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Daren said:


> that is one of my hairs I am cutting


 
Big deal...



I'd like to see you split it. 


:laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Fishbucket said:


> Big deal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is some dangerous talk to a guy holding a straight razor.:laughing:

I do my final polish with tooth paste on leather as it is about 8,000 grit. I have my leather mounted on flat wood as I am afraid the leather will round over the edge other wise.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 8, 2010)

I use both , one mounted to a small block of flat wood (approx 2in x 3in) for honing lathe chisels by hand and a larger piece of leather that I can flip if need be from rough side to smooth side. When needed I can place some compound/rouge green or yellow on the leather for a fine edge dressing. When using seasoned wood on a spring pole lathe some times the edge of the chisel will turn, and turn quicker if I hit a hidden "sap knot". with these pieces setting close at hand, a quick dressing/ burnishing,.... and it's back to pressing the treadle and sending wood shavings to flying.
It also helps out with touching up those bench chisels, paring chisels, and knives (that your buddies always seem to have), etc.. when you dont want to hand out your good stones when it's not really needed .


----------

